# When is 1st payment of new child benefit due



## dodo (11 Jul 2006)

When is the first payment for the extra child benefit due,


----------



## Pavlik (11 Jul 2006)

dodo said:
			
		

> When is the first payment for the extra child benefit due,


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2006)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=235027&postcount=126


----------



## karrie76 (11 Jul 2006)

2nd Monday in August, 2nd Monday in October and 2nd Monday in December.


----------



## dodo (11 Jul 2006)

Thanks great reponse as usual


----------



## dubinamerica (13 Jul 2006)

Is this the full amount of 1K or is this pro-rated over the year ? For a child born in April will it be available?  Also - is this paid in the same way as child benefit (e.g. into bank account)?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2006)

dubinamerica said:
			
		

> Is this the full amount of 1K or is this pro-rated over the year ?


 http://www.welfare.ie/schemes/families/ecs.html


> *When will the payments issue?*
> The first payment will issue during August 2006, to cover the period from April 1st to June 30th 2006.
> The second payment will be made in October 2006, to cover the period from July 1st to September 30th.
> The third payment will issue in December 2006, to cover the period from October 1st to December 31st.


 €250 each time.


			
				dubinamerica said:
			
		

> For a child born in April will it be available?


 If they qualify for _CB _in April then I presume that the answer is yes


> to be paid at the end of each quarter (that is, every three months) for each child under 6 years of age who receives Child Benefit.





			
				dubinamerica said:
			
		

> Also - is this paid in the same way as child benefit (e.g. into bank account)?


 As far as I know it's paid the same way as _CB _- cash at the _PO _or lodged to (in most cases) the mother's bank account.


----------



## Bamhan (14 Jul 2006)

Yes it is paid the same way as your child benifit is paid.


----------



## marybarry (15 Aug 2006)

dubinamerica said:


> Is this the full amount of 1K or is this pro-rated over the year ? For a child born in April will it be available? Also - is this paid in the same way as child benefit (e.g. into bank account)?


----------



## marybarry (15 Aug 2006)

i have a daughter who was 7 on the 2nd may, her d.o.b. is 02051999, does she qualify for this new payment.


----------



## marybarry (15 Aug 2006)

marybarry said:


> i have a daughter who was 7 on the 2nd may, her d.o.b. is 02051999, does she qualify for this new payment.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

Does this help?


----------

